# Stark's Lawn Journal



## Stark (Feb 6, 2019)

my fiance moved into this rental house and i will be moving in soon. We've inherited this lawn mostly St. Augustine, backyard was burned down to make room for Bermuda.

This is a rental property, but im close with the owner. They have giving me free reign to do what i want, but i will not be dropping tons of dough on this lawn. So this is pretty much trial-and-error to see how i can get the most for the cheapest!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Fun project...how are you gonna set up Bermuda (plugs, sod, hydro)? Just think it will look so awesome the landlord will end up giving you a months free rent :thumbup:


----------



## Stark (Feb 6, 2019)

Seed &#128514; i got a bag of bermuda for next to nothing because my buddy didnt need that much so figured why not


----------



## Stark (Feb 6, 2019)

Planted Saturday, got the first glimpse of grass growing this morning!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Stark said:


> Planted Saturday, got the first glimpse of grass growing this morning!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

